# Toshiba Laptop mit DVD Brenner nachrüsten



## zeromancer (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, Hardware-Spezis!

Es geht um folgendes: ich brauche für mein
Toshiba Satellite 2410-404 (ca. 3 Jahre alt) ein neues LW, das alte DVD-Combo ist defekt.
Ich habe bei Ebay einige Modelle gefunden, weiss aber nicht, welche kompatibel sind, denn auch die Anbieter wissen das nicht mit Gewissheit. Auch das Problem mit der Firmware des LW (Master oder Slave) ist nicht ausser Acht zu lassen.

Nun die Frage: hat jemand hier das gleiche Laptop-Modell und hat einen DVD-Brenner-LW nachgerüstet, und wenn ja, welchen? Gibt es generell kompatible Modelle, die man einbauen kann?
Apropos einbauen: ich habe bene versucht, mein altes LW auszubauen (als Übung sozusagen) - habs aber nicht geschafft  :-( 
Kennt jemand den Trick oder evtl. sogar eine Einbauanleitung für ein neues Slimline-LW?

Ich danke für jeden Tipp! )


----------



## Alexander12 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Kann Man dies nicht beim Hersteller fragen, sagst ihnen das Modell des Brenners und die sagen dir obs kompatibel ist. Das wäre in meinen Augen die Einzige lösung.... oder halt auf eigene Gefahr ausprobieren.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zeromancer (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallöle!

Klar, ich hab nun beim Hersteller angefragt - aber es soll ja auch diverse Bastler geben, die das schon hinter sich haben.
Ein weiterer Versuch des Ausbaus war nun auch erfolgreich - kann ja keiner ahnen, dass man die Tastatur abklappen muss  ;-) 
Stelle fest, dass die Schrauberzeiten bei mir schon lange vorbei sind...

Danke trotzdem für die Antwort!

EDIT:

http://3dinferno.mine.nu/Privat/homepage_cms.ns5/content/2410.html

Hier kann man sehen, wie es geht - so können andere noch davon profitieren


----------

